# Kanthal Ribbon Wire



## JB1987 (4/12/13)

I've seen a lot of vapors using Kanthal ribbon wire instead of the normal round Kanthal, as I understand it gives more coil coverage without increasing the resistance. Does anyone know where we can get this from locally? Would love to give it a try.


----------



## Andre (4/12/13)

Not that I know of, JB.


----------



## Nooby (4/12/13)

Yeah read a lot about it to... sounds interesting to give it a try as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (4/12/13)

Hopefully the vendors will get some in the near future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (4/12/13)

Ribon is awsum i ordered some from mesh wizzard in the us .. rebuild evod coils and the trident in single coil format .. i had .5mm kanthal. Does take a while to heat tho .. bt going forward i prefer micro coils with 28g .. mayb ill give it another try if local suppliers get stock 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf (15/1/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Ribon is awsum i ordered some from mesh wizzard in the us .. rebuild evod coils and the trident in single coil format .. i had .5mm kanthal. Does take a while to heat tho .. bt going forward i prefer micro coils with 28g .. mayb ill give it another try if local suppliers get stock
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Check on you tube the Tiger coil, its flat ribbon twisted with normal round kanthal. The flat ribbon makes for awesome taste, but as u say it takes a while to heat up that why they twist it with the round kanthal which heats the coil up faster

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (16/1/14)

I spoke to these guys www.industrialalloys.co.za and asked them about MOQ and pricing on kanthal a1 ribbon - their response was kanthal a1 has MOQ of 25-50kg and they didn't give pricing.

They offered Kanthal Nikrothal 80 ribbon in MOQ of 1 spool of approx 1.3kg at the following pricing:
? 0.8 x 0.1 mm @ R 800 p/kg
? 0.4 x 0.152mm @ R 1 550 p/kg
? 0.635 x 0.152mm @ R 745 p/kg

So I'm not sure what the difference between A1 and nikrothal 80 is? and at that pricing i'm not about to just try it out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

